# Limericks, clean ones please!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Any subject, musical or otherwise, but should be original. Political ones are quite acceptable. My effort for the day:

The Donald was proud of each hand.
In size, so he said, very grand!
He said they would indicate
and finally vindicate
the hugeness of some other gland.

But Marco spoke up with some gall:
"Your hands are so terribly small.
I'm hardly surprised
and now have surmised
That there's quite little down there at all."


----------

